# Poll – What is your favorite Major?



## clover (Oct 30, 2009)

Let's face it, the regular PGA season is great, but nothing compares to watching the top golfers in the world battle in the major tournaments, and with the Masters closely approaching, it's finally starting to feel like the season is underway. Not only is there more money (and Fedex points) at stake, but every professional wants one of the coveted major tournament wins on their resume.
We all have our favorite. Mine is the Masters, hands down. Which is your favorite major?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll go with the masters. For me I dont really care about fedx points/cup I just like to watch the best golfers going head to head.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

The British open: I equate this to the home of Golf


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

1. Masters
2. U.S. Open
3. British Open (The Open)
4. PGA Championship

The Masters is just so hard to beat, partly because I think a lot of us feel like we know the course so well after watching all these years. Plus our golf season (in the north country) is usually starting a week or two after the Masters and I'm dying to get out there and play myself, the tournament is like my kickoff to the new season. The U.S. Open and The Open run a pretty close to each other at #2 and #3 for me. I love watching some of those older courses over there, and it's nice to wake up in the morning and start watching golf right away. Then go play 18.

Buck


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I like the Masters most, closely followed by the British Open. Part of what makes me like the Masters is that when I was young and being raised in the game, my local pro always referred to Bobby Jones as a great example of a golfer, but more so as a great man in general. He became a curiosity of mine and to this day, I still have a picture of Bobby Jones here at home.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

We have a Tiger in my Country......
Tiger has come to Oz this week to play in the Australian master which is now a Major(I'm going to call it a major for Australia) that I don't like because I couldn't get tickets to go!!! I should of booked early but this is never a sell out but now it is..... They have even booked out the practise session for tommorrow. It is the first times Tigers has come to Australia in 11 years.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh man Luke - I feel for you. How could they put a limit on ticket sales for something that big? That's a shame. Can't you even get in for a practice round, or something like that?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nope I think I'm stuck watching it on the TV when it's only about 1 and a half hours down the road. They have sold all the tickets to all the sessions even morning practise.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Luke: What a shame. Do you think your company has tickets for the executives? Maybe one of them can't attend.
Worth a phone call.:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

If they do have tickets Bob there's not much chance of me getting one but I could try.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine is the open.. It's the oldest and plus your champion golfer of the year. I would love to be announced as that. Amazing feeling of history that must be.


----------

